
ArcaBoard - jonbaer
http://www.arcaspace.com/en/arcaboard.htm
======
volaski
One thing that kept coming to my mind while watching the video: "Why the hell
does this guy try so hard to balance himself on that huge thing?" Hoverboards
in back to the future are are small like skateboards so that's why they have
to stand on it, but this one is more like a magic carpet than a hoverboard,
and if you watch Aladdin, this is how they ride a magic carpet:
[http://www.animationsensations.com/media/catalog/product/cac...](http://www.animationsensations.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/a/magic_carpet_ride_icon_1.jpg)
Instead of half-assing the skateboard metaphor they should just own that magic
carpet direction and go all out.

~~~
craftkiller
I imagine sitting down might choke off air flow to some of the fans. They
could widen it.

------
nacs
$20,000 for a device (with a $4500 dock) that lets you hover a few inches off
the ground for _6 minutes_ at a time.

Oh and it lets you move about a foot per minute if you try really hard to keep
it stable.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
It's worth that much if you want reverse-engineer it

~~~
nacs
Reverse-engineer 36 fans strapped to a box with batteries?

The only thing that could have been worth reverse engineering is the
stabilization system but its clear from the video that it is _not_ stable and
its hard for even the "CEO" to balance on it.

------
adamweld
I can't take that video seriously. It's like a parody of itself...

~~~
cranium
It feels like they put a lot of efforts to make the presentation look like an
Apple presentation when their product seems clumsy and not-so-usable... The
result is meh. :/

------
sakopov
I'd say it's more of a levitating mattress than a hoverboard. :) The guy from
the videos looks like he's tightrope walking when he's trying to balance
himself atop of this thing. Quite obvious that the product isn't ready for
prime time and I don't understand how they can sell this yet.

------
dustinmoorenet
That has to be loud as hell.

------
vortico
Assuming this is real, are there any other hoverboard prototypes yet or is
this the first? A bit of miniaturization of fans and batteries and better
active stabilization, and this could start looking like the hoverboard concept
from science fiction! Although, I don't think the problem of noise level can
be resolved.

------
ChuckMcM
Wow it hurts to read that site. Even highly compensated nerds are going to be
hard pressed to shell out $24K for that thing and its charging dock. I could
see getting one and then renting it to trade shows where you ride it around
and the vendor gets all the foot traffic, but actually using it for anything?

------
awfullyjohn
ArcaBoard, the hoverboard nobody wants™

~~~
mistaken
I feel that this is more of an ad for their company than a real product that
brings in money. Even in the video the guy says that ``this will prove that we
can engineer the future''.

------
antoniuschan99
The board looks restarted but the company's other products look interesting.
Thoughts?

~~~
Jack000
the fact that the control interface only exist as 3d renders raises a red flag

------
ericlamb89
this looks extremely slow and hard to ride

~~~
jv22222
It wouldn't be slow if you rode it going down a hill ;)

------
redka
This is obviously a parody (actually funny one : maybe a little over the top).
Is no one picking this up?

~~~
nacs
A parody with a working $25000, Shopify-powered order page?

[http://thumbsnap.com/i/7aninkHz.png?1226](http://thumbsnap.com/i/7aninkHz.png?1226)

Some next-level "parody" work there.

~~~
w-ll
Setting up a Shopify store takes little to no effort. Not saying this is a
scam, but something something about a fool and his money.

------
kgc
Hmm. No steering...

------
fistfuck
This costs more than my car.

~~~
giancarlostoro
and my car can drive faster and gives me much more functionality than this...
I hope this happens to be improved we need some back to the future hover
boards...

~~~
fistfuck
Those seem to be what everyone wants. Maybe someday.

